# Cheap improvement for your engine.



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had my crankshaft and camshaft sensors changed a week ago, and the improvement in the engine throttle and even transmission is noticeable. And frankly, I thought my car was running great before. The week before it had stalled while I was pulling away at an intersection and it set up engine code p0335 Crankshaft sensor malfunction.
I had not realized quite how crucial these are for the proper function of your engine. Turns out the ones in our Canadian X Trails is an old design that has been upgraded. The old ones are prone to cracking and oil fouling over time, and 10 years is pretty much their maximum life. Considering that it could leave you stranded with an expensive tow, diagnostic and then repair bill. Its worth getting replaced as soon as you can.
At the dealer the labour cost is an hour and a half for both sensors, or an hour and a quarter if you ask nicely.
Nissan sells a kit with the two upgraded sensors for $56 cdn which is a real deal compared to buying them separately for 126 each.
For these as they communicate with your engine computer, you want to use the genuine Nissan ones. And for once you will not find a better deal on them anywhere else. Otherwise you can sometimes find them on ebay or amazon.
The nissan kit number to order at dealer parts counter is as follows
B3731-6N21A

My dealer didnt even know it existed until I told him to call Nissan Canada to check if they still had the kits.

For what its worth the part installed in our X trails was recalled in Australia and Europe for the 2.5 engines. Also in the States for some Altimas and Sentras. The new design as found in the above kit is what was installed for those. 

If you are so inclined this can be a do it yourself job, assuming you are a bit flexible and patient. But it can be a pain, and in my case the Nissan Tech broke the crankshaft sensor in my engine block, and it took him an extra two hours to get it all out. I believed he forced it though. Still they stuck to their quote of 120 so 200 all in with taxes, and a few hours wait time for what was to be a quick one hour job. Was well worth it. Like spark plugs and o2 sensors these degrade over time and while they wont set up a malfunction code they dont give the computer the exact proper signal readings either.

Anyway here is more info for anyone interested

Warning Signs of a Bad Crankshaft Position Sensor | DoItYourself.com

You will not regret getting this done if yours have never been replaced.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

OK! I will call my new favorite Nissan dealer and inquire...My little bus often, especially downhill, seems to hesitate, or kind of exhale or something...could this be why? Nice techy lingo I got going there...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

OK. So the part number you have is for a crankshaft position sensor. I have an appointment for next week, but the service gal said they won't know if it is that one or the camshaft sensor until they look, and will order the part then. It is $66.00 for the crankshaft one. Everything seems to cost more out here! I had asked her if maybe she should just replace them both, but she said they are in different parts of the engine, and I would end up paying 500-600. for both to be installed... A good friend of mine works there, and recommended this gal as their best service advisor. I did not tell her what you had told me; I just described the issue and she gave me the same suggestion. So I guess that is a good sign!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you gave the part # I quoted, its a kit and contains two sensors. One for the crankshaft and one for the cam. Have them change both. The engine cover will be off to get at the crankshaft one, so its easy to get at the camshaft one. In the Nissan Labour times the crankshaft sensor is 1 hour and the camshaft sensor a half hour. But as I said some of the disassembly for the cam sensor is already done and the cover only needs being reinstalled once. Don<t bother with scanning or resetting ecu, just book it in for the change of sensors and get her to agree to an hour and a quarter, and offer to bring it and wait when they have slower time. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And Molly if she gives you a hard time, just buy the kit and have your other mechanic do them. If needed I can send you the relevant pages from the factory service manual. Different parts of the engine, 500-600 bucks...she is driving me nuts already because she is talking through her teeth and hasn't even bothered actually looking at what was involved, but I am sure she knows best lol.
For what it's worth while waiting at dealer I watched them literally scare an older woman into replacing the front rotors and pads for over 400 on a 2013 Nissan Versa with only 15,000 kms, and they told her the rotors could not be turned. In the past I have had quotes pushing 1400 that I got done elsewhere for less than 400. If there should be a lesson, it's never agree to a first quote, and the higher it is the more careful you should be. A little research can save you a lot. The kit for example saves you almost 200 off the price if you buy them individually.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I just rescheduled the appointment as she was gone for the day. I will call her Monday and try to convince her to do it the way you did. I guess it could be something else, but at least I would have new sensors... If she still insists on having me come in for them to check it first, which means more money, then I WILL call someone else...

Are you suggesting that it should be a Nissan dealer? What if my other mechanic can do it, or does he need specialized Nissan computers?

Thanks for always trying to save me money!!! 

P.S. Did not realize you had posted another reply which answered my questions...sorry!!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a downloaded copy of the service manual, which my brother sent me after I bought this vehicle. But of course, it is very large and confusing, so any direction would be appreciated. I am sending a detailed email to this service advisor quoting your suggestions, and should hear from her Monday morning. If they are resistant, I will get the part from a closer dealer, after making sure my regular, cheaper guy is OK doing the job. 

Where do you get your labour times from? That would be very useful! Is it in the same manual? Thanks so much!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The labour times were quoted by the Nissan Service Advisor at Gatineau Nissan. Both sensors require one 10mm bolt to be removed, the harness to be disconnected, and the sensor to be pulled out. The crank sensor is in back of the engine and requires ... look you can find videos and lots of descriptions of how to change them. Its really not rocket science. Heck they didnt even bother disconnecting the battery to do mine.
I have found out that we have the old style sensors installed in ours that was recalled elsewhere and that are known to fail over time. 
You want them changed because they will go bad and strand you and probably leave you with a very expensive diagnostic and repair bill.
And moreover, because the new ones have a better design that prevents oil fouling, its a one and done and you need not worry about them again.

And here is what you ordered just so you know it does contain the two. 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2002-2006-Ni...=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201077217544&rmvSB=true

Tell the dealer you will buy the part from them, and you are willing to confide them the installation if they agree to an hour and a quarter labour charge. That is the limit of your interest in their services. Do your oil changes and other maintenance with your reg mechanic, you will get better service and advice. There is a reason you see very few 5 year and older Nissans being serviced at the dealer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/217793-crankshaft-sensor-2.html

Chadn posted pics of the old and new style sensors in this thread.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And if anybody is wondering if the sensors work in the 2.5 gas engine X trail, even if its not included in the ebay list of applicable vehicles the answer is yes.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

So, I am booked in to Nissan tomorrow after all...She took so long to reply to my email that I was talking to my other mechanic to see if he wanted to do the job! She had ordered the part, and booked it in for 1 1/2 hours so I am OK with that... Hopefully they won't break it, like what happened to you!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Better them than I did it myself lol


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
Curious how your trip to the dealer worked out?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Molly
> Curious how your trip to the dealer worked out?


Sorry, my error! I am heading in this morning! Will report back later...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

OK, another $315.27! Didn't realize their hourly rate is $139.00, haha!! At least they stuck to the quoted 1 1/2 hours, and had some misc. charges of $25.00 (not sure what that was...Starbucks? She did not go over the bill with me and I looked at it in my car...). Next time I will get my cheaper guy to do it...
So hopefully I won't have that non-starting issue any more, although it only happened twice, and I will observe to see if I notice anything different...what did you notice specifically, Quad?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is ridiculous. It cost me 202 including gst and qst, and no $25 shop supply fee or whatever it was. Vive la belle province for once.

What I noticed is that the throttle response seems more immediate and I noticed it seems to be more responsive. It seemed before there was a slght lag. Also for me the peace of mind of knowing I wont break down unexpectedly because of it failing again is important. Mileage has also improved a bit, but that might be summer gas.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

The Calgary dealers are a bit pricey, for sure! Not sure why I did not ask their rate beforehand, so it serves me right!! You may be right about being a bit more responsive, but I don't want to imagine things! I'll recheck the gas mileage after a bit and see how it is, too.
The gal who took my money said, "Wow, your X-Trail has 335,000 kms on it?? "
Bahaha...in the meantime, thank you for suggesting this; one less thing to break down the road...and my Check Engine light never did come back on after that last starting incident! Maybe I blew a bunch of crap out when I goosed the gas pedal!! >


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you will see incremental improvements over the next week or so as the ecu relearns. I am glad you got it done now because the hotter it is the more likely it will be to have the old sensors malfunction. You should wear that mileage with pride. You wont see many bmws hitting those numbers, or probably even newer Nissans. With a little luck you won<t have much go wrong for the next couple of years. And if you do pursue your idea to sell it, write a good ad and specify the work you have had done and all the records you have for it.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I was hoping these new sensors would have an effect on this one thing my X-Trail does... When I go down any kind of hill, it kinda feels like the cruise control is on, except it isn't. Hard to describe...but it is like there are slight losses of power yet the RPMs stay constant. Maybe I am imagining things, but it has always done this...and it still is doing it! But only on downhill grades, even slight ones, and kind of random. Will replacing my downstream O2 sensor help? This is being done on Monday... Maybe I just should go have a cocktail now, and stop fretting.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried turning the overdrive off while going down?

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

otomodo said:


> Have you tried turning the overdrive off while going down?
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


No, and I forgot all about that little switch! I'll try that...Thanks!!


----------

